# Best way to hang GIK 244 panels ?



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm going to hang 4 on the front wall and want them to be level. Any tricks :reading:? I'm sure the wire 
on each panel is not the same tightness . I would have to wrap tape around the wire of 

the low hanging ones. I was thinking of using the nylon wall drillers 

http://www.factsfacts.com/MyHomeRepair/images/NylonWallDrillerSpecs.gif

Also what is the recommended distance between the panels to take advantage of the side absorbtion 
of the panels? 
Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Concentrate more on where the fronts need to be. If you have 4-6" between panels, that will take advantage of the extra side absorbtion.

As for hanging, just wrap the wire around the hook another time or 2 to shorten it up if you need to.

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I posted in the wrong thread sorry.


----------

